# Districts?!?!?!?!?!?



## natalka87 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi there.....just needed some information on different districts within Dubai...I CANNOT decide where to live...I like the idea of the Marina for obvious reasons .... but then I like arabian ranches, lakes , meadows and dubai land.. My only concern is that if I move to the districts outside of the main hub of Dubai I wont get to meet other expat wives who have moved out because of other halves jobs and end up being lonely...HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

natalka87 said:


> Hi there.....just needed some information on different districts within Dubai...I CANNOT decide where to live...I like the idea of the Marina for obvious reasons .... but then I like arabian ranches, lakes , meadows and dubai land.. My only concern is that if I move to the districts outside of the main hub of Dubai I wont get to meet other expat wives who have moved out because of other halves jobs and end up being lonely...HELP ME PLEASE


Oh I hope not!!! I'm moving in August and will probably be in ranches or maybe meadows and I'm hoping for some company out there!


----------



## skier (Apr 13, 2012)

depending if u will be having a car or not..i don't mind staying at dubai investment park (which is ca. 15 min away from marina) --- w/ car ur very flexible, and driving/rentals are cheap anyway!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you actually had a look at the places mentioned?

If you've not yet moved then I would suggest you tak the first month (you should be in company paid accom) to have a look around.

My opinion?

Ranches is too far out, Springs and Lakes are falling apart, Meadows aren't falling apart so quickly, Marina and JBR are a pain (and falling apart).

Just my opinion but personally, I'd be looking at a slightly older villa (that isn't falling apart at the rate of the aforementioned) in Jumeriah or Umm Sequim.

Just my opinion...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Look on the ultimate guide to renting in Dubai on the first page


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't think that where you live has that much of an impact on getting to know people. Dubai is pretty easy to get around - taxis are cheap, driving takes a bit of getting used to but is completely manageable, and depending on where you decide to live you might have metro access too. Dubai is also not that big a place, and doesn't really have a single central "hub" - even places that seem "far away" like Arabian Ranches are only about 25 minutes away from Downtown Burj Khalifa or the Marina, and have their own community areas with coffee shops, restaurants etc so no hindrance to meeting people. 

My view? Pick an area to live which meets your needs on budget/commute/access to schools (if needed) and amenities, then put some effort into getting to know people (plenty of threads on here about how to do that). New friends are not going to spontaneously knock on your door regardless of where your apartment/villa is. 

To add to Toon's comments - the quality and maintenance of the villas in Jumeirah and Umm Suqeim varies massively, some are quite old and tatty so if a newer build like the Ranches appeals then there is a development near Safa Park that you might want to take a look at. I can't for the life of me remember what it's called but it's near Medcare Hospital.


----------



## natalka87 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thankyou so much for the help x


----------



## AccyRover (Apr 30, 2012)

ive moved to JVC because the rents where far cheaper and that the housing is much bigger, but if you have a car its only a short drive away.


----------



## Anabelle (Dec 5, 2011)

Just to add - when my DH told me he'd found a house in the Springs I nearly had a panic attack back in the UK because of the stories I'd read on here about it falling apart and how terrible the place was.

I'm sure there are some that need some work but quite honestly I'm here and really enjoying it - house still standing, no signs of impending disaster, in excellent condition, 24/7 maintenance contract and in a beautiful location with a 10min drive to the marina, beach and numerous malls/shops etc. The Lakes are definitely newer and more attractive than the Springs/Meadows and you'll pay more for the same size property as they are closer to everything again. I've been in various villas around this area and so far all have been just fine.

The best thing you can do if you have time is to come and take a look. If I had no kids I'd live in the Marina but you have to check every tiny detail before you sign on anything whereever you go and like everywhere in Dubai build quality varies greatly even in the brand new one's so check them out properly first. Make sure the house/apartment is to the standard you require BEFORE you sign and ensure you have a good maintenance contract if you go for a villa - not sure what the protocol is for apartments.

It's not rocket science just common sense - enjoy looking and good luck!


----------



## reins (Mar 13, 2012)

Springs is a good place to live if you have children as it has good schools plus a lot of amenities for children like play area and swimming pools etc


----------



## natalka87 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah thankou thankyou thankyou!! you've all been fab  as we've got no children (at the moment) I think we're going to start in the Marina and then hopefully whilst we're living in the Marina have a look around for a villa to settle into...that seems to be our plan of attack for now but it all may change come august when we come over x


----------

